# ****AWE TUNING HOLIDAY SALE FINAL WEEK!!****



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

Well we are in the home stretch. This is the 3rd and final week of the AWE holiday sale. These prices are only in effect until 11:59 pm EST on the 25th.
Anyone who places an order after that will be subject to the regular non holiday pricing. If you are contemplating a purchase NOW is the time to make the commitment to your car and get it the best after market parts it has been begging you for all year. AWE is stocked and ready to ship Audi performance parts for most makes and models from 1996 on up. Need HUGE hp gains for your S4 or A4, well check out this weeks specials...TURBOS and FUELING KITS!! All orders placed before 2pm EST will ship same day, so it's not to late to make that Christmas gift purchase or to treat yourself!
Remember we are only 7 days away from the end of this sale, get this stuff while it's at the lowest prices of the year.
To spice up the holidays and to show our appreciation to our loyal customers we have an online only special that will run until the end of the sale.
Purchase $750 of product and get a free AWE T shirt, purchase $1500 and get a free AWE T shirt and a free AWE manual pedal set.
We are also giving away 2--30 GB I Pod Photo units with the car bundle. Check the link below for all of the details and rules to enter.
Not sure what to get that special someone? Don't know much about the parts we offer but you are staring at a wish list of our products saying huh? Purchase an AWE gift certificate and let them pick out their own parts. Click the gift certificate link below for all of the details.
If you have any questions about sale pricing or the offers mentioned feel free to give us a call.
Happy Holidays from all of us here at AWE Tuning!

I pod giveaway rules are here
Holiday sale pricing is here
Purchase gift certificates here


----------

